# TT newbie



## Pedro_Surplus (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi, 
I´m Pedro. I live in the Black Forest, well in Germany´s south-west. 
Our vehicle fleet consists of a beautiful TT8J coupé MY 2007, driven mainly by my wife. As for myself, I rather prefer our Landy, a Defender 130 used mainly as a camper either with a detachable cabin or a roof tent, according to the destination. 
I try to do all maintenance and repair jobs myself on both vehicles.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF,
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

